# Hubby bunkered down for cyclone..



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 30, 2013)

So what's one of the last things he says before he says "love you" and goes out of contact on lock down, ready to ride out a cyclone in the mine? "Oh hey, that last soap you made and sent up with me is a bit scratchy".  Ok. Yep I'm all about the soap but dude, really? He's getting into this stuff worse than me.

 Just like to say in my defence the soap is meant to be exfoliating  and is not too scratchy and he's a big sensitive wuss.  I'll be up all night stressing so will reformulate something for his delicate hide.

 Good luck Mr Sensitive xxx


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hope he is safe...positive thoughts coming yours and his way.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks, expecting good news and complaints about lather after the cyclone clears lol


----------



## boyago (Dec 30, 2013)

I love the image this puts in my head.  Some burly worker who while fleeing into a mine to shelter from a cyclone takes the time to call the wife to tell her the soap is a little scratchy on his sensitive skin.  He doesn't happen to sport a hard hat and a big cop style style mustache does he?


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 30, 2013)

LOL Hard hat check, pass on the facial hair. They have a clean shaven rule due to the need to wear masks that must seal around their faces when out in the pit (asbestos dust).  He can bust some moves on the dance floor but would stop short at doing the YMCA (I think).  I can now see him and the crew all doing that though in hi-vis.  He once did Madonna's "Don't tell me" with a hard hat instead of a cowboy hat in the pit for laughs. 

 He's still in lock down, no news.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Dec 30, 2013)

Derpina Bubbles, your husband sounds a lot like mine!  I made a coffee soap with ground coffee as an exfolient that I thought was nice and scrubby. My husband's feedback was, "It feels like the tips of little knives digging into my skin! You should really warn people about that soap!" He won't use any soap with natural colorants which he finds "too scratchy." He also prefers soaps that are extra conditioning, unless it's a soap designed to be degreasing for his hands after he's been working on cars or some other manly task.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 30, 2013)

Ha! it was a mocha/coffee soap with ground coffee in it that Mr sensitive was complaining about too. He liked the one I made with ground walnuts in it  though. So conclusion is coffee for the ladies, nuts for gentlemen *blinks innocently*


----------



## soap_rat (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope you hear from him soon, what sort of mining is he involved in?  Opals????  Gooold?


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 30, 2013)

soap_rat said:


> I hope you hear from him soon, what sort of mining is he involved in? Opals???? Gooold?



He's still in the red zone, it's a slow moving beast. 

 He used to mine pink diamonds  but I never got one of those :cry:. Now it's Iron Ore. Sexy sparkly pretty iron ore. Did I make it sound good?


----------



## Lin (Jan 2, 2014)

My bf complained that the basil soap I made was too scratchy and hurt his hands. I don't get it, I've got super delicate weak skin (thanks to genetic disorder) and I kinda like the way it feels!


----------



## tilosi (Jan 2, 2014)

Hope your hubby fairs well. I to have ultra sensitive skin. I've tried coffee, finely ground milling spice and oats.,. And, I'm afraid I'm a wuss, too. Oh, and corn meal... It all feels like sand paper to me, except on my hands or feet, so I sympathize. If you find anything mild, I'd love to try it. Again,  hope all are safe.


----------



## yadonm (Jan 2, 2014)

My DH couldn't stand the lemon poppyseed soap because it hurt his tender skin.  I bet in the 25 years he spent in the Navy had to be terrible for him!


----------



## neeners (Jan 2, 2014)

men can be such wusses, can't they???

hope you hear from your husband soon!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 2, 2014)

Ooops sorry forgot to update this. Mr Sensitive came through the cyclone fine. The door to his room kept popping open and the tree behind him came down but missed the structure.  His only injuries are imagined abrasions from the nasty scratchy soap. I'll make him some Neapolitan M & P for when he gets back to soothe him.  Big galoot prefers those to my CP efforts :roll:


----------



## roseb (Jan 2, 2014)

I was just thinking about your Mr. Sensitive yesterday.  I'm so glad the only boo boos were from the soap.


----------

